# Two species on lures



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

There are two species that are not regularly targeted on lures (HB and/or SP), and I'd like to give it a crack. Looking for some suggestions...

1. KGW :shock:
Never targeted these on lures before, but I have caught a small one on a HB. What SP's would be best to target them on?

2. Garfish
I've never caught garfish on anything other than bait, but I have mucked around trying to get them on the smallest HB in my arsenal (Smith STILL). They would hit the lure regularly, but never hooked up even though the trebles on these are around size 18 (tiny).

Just to eliminate the obvious answer - "just use bait" - the challenge is to get them on artificials.

Any ideas?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

U will definatley get KG whiting on the gulp 6" worms in camo. cut them down to about 2" in length and fish them on a very light jig head, if you can find them int he shallows im sure they would hit a popper also just like the sand whiting up here

Lee


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Have caught garfish on a lure. You know those bait jigs you can buy? Added a small weight to the base of that and cast and retrieved it along the surface in small jerks...they loved it.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

beefs said:


> Have caught garfish on a lure. You know those bait jigs you can buy? Added a small weight to the base of that and cast and retrieved it along the surface in small jerks...they loved it.


ditto....


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

Rodman,
A mate got a nice 60cm+ whiting at Portland early last year on a 3inch gulp minnow Nuclear chicken and some smaller ones later in the year around clifton springs. As for garfish I know you can catch them on bead head fly's, I got some 40cm models from Swan Bay on Saturday just gone, I didn't think of trying lures on them. I may have to venture down there again and berley them up and go thru a selection of lures to see which one works the best.

cheers
nosh


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I've accidentally slowly trolled the shallows where whiting liked my 5cm scorpion pink and gray.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

For the whiting , i would try the poppers. I just spent a few days at lake conjola where i caught 20 or more whiting over a week. I found that a continuous slow winding action was the best with eratic and sometimes violent twitching was best. I caught quite a few whilst trying to make the biggest splashes i could. Almost all the fish were above 30cm with a couple 37ish.... Love the poppers. I have tried lots of brands and have found the surecatch ones in packs of three to work the best!


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

I fully agree, go the poppers and don't be afraid to use ones you think may be too big for the humble whiting. These little wonders will hit a bigger lure.

Regrads

Biggles


----------



## wethead (Jan 9, 2008)

Can always get whitting in my neck of the woods on plastics. I mainly use the ecco blood worms but have also had a good go with a wrigglers in a few different colours even the squidgy killer tomatoes while fishing for bream over the flats.

Rob


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

unweighted gulp sandworm on a small hook will do the trick for gars.


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Reckon you're right Garfish. I actually bought some small hooks (Gamakatsu C10U size #10) that are almost the same shape as a worm hook after garfish were nipping the tail of a GSW intended for salmon. Never got to try them though.

Thanks all, I'll try a few of these ideas and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I've caught big garfish on Tassie Devils. About the only thing that I have ever caught on those lures.....


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

In my limited time fishing with the gulp sandworms its temping to cut them in half so you get more out of a pack[ive done it] But if you want to get the attention of the bigger or shutdown fish ya have to go the full worm :lol: even on a 1/32 jig the action just isnt the same on a cutdown worm. Sure they will catch fish Ive got Bream, flatties love them, salmon ect...maybe the KGs are more agressive than I give them credit for though. I wouldnt worry too much about them just grabbing the "tail" of the worm, fish like that know to hit the head or if its resting on the bottom as close to the bottom as possible. A decent bream will just inhale it without it touching the sides, you see them just suck it down with their nose an inch or so away from the sp.

Lots of people use a bit of red above the lure/bait for whiting down here[sandys] usually a short bit of plastic tube threaded on above the hook, not sure about the KGs but it might be worth painting a couple of jigs up.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Lots of people use a bit of red above the lure/bait for whiting down here[sandys] usually a short bit of plastic tube threaded on above the hook, not sure about the KGs but it might be worth painting a couple of jigs up.
> 
> Cheers
> Baldy


or maybe use the red sandworms?


----------

